# Partyq discontinued, digiq might be next



## hawtsauc3 (Mar 7, 2020)

Man am I glad I ordered my partyq when I did. It looks like it just got discontinued this week and given the price slashing on digiq that might be next. If anyone’s debating on the older units instead of wanting app based now might be the time


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 8, 2020)

I looked on the BBQ Guru website and it appears they are improving their lineup. Technology can't sit still.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Mar 9, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I looked on the BBQ Guru website and it appears they are improving their lineup. Technology can't sit still.


i agree some of it needs improvement but I don't think that needs to affect every item, unless of course it's that they're making a newer version of the party q. A big reason why i bought the party q is that it doesn't do fancy things, i just need something that can plugin and run my smoker if i need to walk the dog or run to the store. My inkbird will run the chart to let me know if i ever an into danger. Also running power to where my smoker is during the summer isn't possible (no outlets).


----------

